# ???

## 321123

,       ?  2     .          ?       .    .    - ,      -  ?

----------


## 32

,   .
   ,    - .

----------


## 321123

?    ?

    ,        .

  -    ?   -    ? 

   ,    ,   ?

----------


## Dubinkin

:    , ""   . .  .

----------


## Irusya

*321123*,  ,     ?  -  ?

----------


## 321123

,     .       ?   ?       3-5 ?  ?

   ,         .

            ,    ???

----------

.    .   , ,  ,    ,      .    ,          .        ,     .

----------


## Irusya

*321123*,    -?       ,        :Big Grin:

----------


## Robin_zon

,            .           ,     .           ,      .         ,     .

----------


## 321123

!       , 7      .   ?        ?    ,     -     ?

----------


## Robin_zon

> ,     -     ?


  ,     (         ).      .    .

----------


## BorisG

> , 7      .


 . 
7     .  . 
      .

----------

.       .  ,    .      .     ...
 .
          ,   .   .

----------


## Masha-Masha

> ,     .       ?   ?       3-5 ?  ?
> 
>    ,         .
> 
>             ,    ???


        ,          .    - ,                 .      , , -,    , , -,   ,      .    ,  , ,  ,     .   -      ,    .

----------

> . 
> 7     .  . 
>       .


         7 .

----------


## BorisG

> 7 .


,   . 
        "    "

----------


## Masha-Masha

> ,   . 
>         "    "


    ,   ,       ,    ,         .     .  .

----------


## Irusya

*Masha-Masha*,      ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## stas

> ,   ,       ,    ,         .     .  .


 !  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  :Wow: 
 .  :Wink: 
*Irusya*,  *Masha-Masha*  ...     .  :Wink: 
 2005 ,      "..."    ,   ,              ,      ...  


> ,                   (    ),         7         .


,      ,    - *30* .

----------

> ,   . 
>         "    "


  , ,  ?          .

----------

> , ,  ?          .


   .

----------


## BorisG

> , ,  ? ...


, . .

----------


## paprrika

,       ""        7 ,     ,  ,   ,    , ,  .   .  ,    , ,   , ,   .     ,      ,      :Smilie: ,    ,         ,       ,    .           (    )       ,            ,   ,      "  "   ,  .  ,  ,  ,       .     ,          ,  . (   "  " ).      ,  -  -,   ,   .   ,      ,       ,  ,  ,  ,     .      .            (       ..),        ,  ,        ,    "  ",      .      ,      ,   .  - ,      ,    ,   ,    ,  , ,     .        ,    ,                ,      ,     -  .  - ,  paprrika@yandex.ru  ,   :Smilie: )

----------


## BorisG

> ** ,       ""        7 , ** ,


*    .*  :Mad:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
   .  2005   .    .

----------


## stas

*BorisG,     .*  :Frown: 

""  "" -   .      .       :Frown:

----------

> (    )       ,            ,   ,


          .       ?

----------


## 333

> .       ?


    .       .

----------

> .       .


..    ,      ?

----------


## 333

> ..    ,      ?

----------

> 


.        ?

----------

> ,  ,  ,       .     ,          ,  . (   "  " ). paprrika@yandex.ru  ,  )


    ...

----------

,    .
   ,       7 () .

----------


## BorisG

> ,    .
>    ,       7 () .


, ,     ,  ,            . 
  ,  , ** ,          .     . 
   ,  .

----------

3   .     .   ,         7 .
 , ,    .

----------


## BorisG

> 3   .


  . 




> ,         7 .


    . 
 . ,  . 
    ,        ,     .




> , ,    .


 :Wow: 
  .    .  -      ,  .      ,             .

----------

,   ,        .

----------


## paprrika

*BorisG*,  ,   ,  -   ,      ,      :Smilie: .    ""        7    *  " "  31.08.2005.  343 "    "  , ,       ""*.   ,         " ".       ,     .       "",  7      ,  .  ,     (,    ),     .       ,    ,     . ** .

----------


## stas

*paprrika*,       ,      .

----------


## paprrika

stas,            !           ,   " "  :Smilie:       " "  ,     ?          ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> !


,     ,          ,   .  
   ,       ,  ,  *     221* "      ".




> ,  ,


   ,    .

----------


## .

> 26  2005 . N 8-7/-578
> 
> 
> ,   
>    15  2005 . N 221
> 
>      15  2005  N 221      ,      1  2005 .
>    " " 27  2005 . (N 87).
>    (. 125) ,        "        .   "  " (, )  .   "       7         .       .
> ...


         .           :Wink:

----------


## BorisG

> ,         " ".


*paprrika*,    ,     . 
 ,       ,    ,        .




> ,     .


, ,       ,          -      ,        .  :Wink:  




> ,     (,    ),     .


   . 




> ,    ,


  :Wow: 
   .
   ,   ,     ,    ,     .    -  . 




> .


 .  . 
,  ,  .           -  .  :Wink: 




> 


    .   .

----------


## BorisG

> 


 ,   . 
       ,      ,     .




> .


      ,     ,     ,   ,  .




> 


         : " "** "   "
       (      ,            )   .

    .  , ,        .     ,  ...   . 

 ...    ,       .

ps: ,     ,  ,   2008 . ..  , ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

.

    " "    - ,     ,        .
,    .16               ( )       .          " ...".

,  .

 ,     .
,     ,       .     .251    .

      ""  ? -      )

----------


## LegO NSK

> 14  2011 . N -12243/11
> 
>   ,  ,               03.11.2010 * 11.11.2010       , 23.11.2010*                   , ,       "",       " "  31.08.2005 N 343 *    33 - 35     ,*       15.04.205 N 221,     2  2  123      ( - )     .


  .35 (   - ) -     ?

----------


## 171111

2   1.11.11  3.11.11,      ,    7  , ..    .
, ,       ,      ,      , ..     ,      :Frown:        ((
   -  ,         ,      .

----------



----------


## LegO NSK

> 


 -

----------

http://www.klerk.ru/law/news/247141/
"  ,    04.10.2010 N 12-39/289,        ( 14 . 08.10.2010),       .

8  2010         .

           ,  .

    ,      ,    , *  34, 2     ,       15.04.2005 N 221,        ,   ,   ,       ( )     .     ,  ,    .*

 ,         ,        ."

----------


## _

.           5-7   .      .      2009     ,   .        .  2009      2-3    ,     . 
       ,  .        -  ,              . 
 .  .. ?   ..  ?             ?   -     ?       .

----------


## 77

> .           5-7   .      .      2009     ,   .        .  2009      2-3    ,     . 
>        ,  .        -  ,              . 
>  .  .. ?   ..  ?             ?   -     ?       .


   ,                 ?                 ...

----------


## _

! ,  , ,  . 
   ,        ,       .            .  .             .         ?       ?

----------


## SidWilson

-  ,  .      ,       .    ,     .

----------


## _

! ,   
 2 
1.      ? 
2.   .   ,   ,   ?

----------


## Lizok

,                         , ,               ,                         ?               .

----------


## Storn



----------


## Lizok

,       ?            ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


 :Big Grin:

----------


## Lizok

?

----------


## Storn

:Frown:

----------


## Lizok

, )))            ,          ,      .

----------

.           .      ,        ,       .          .     ?    ,

----------


## Storn

> 


?   :Big Grin:

----------

